

Twin Tyrants - Hitler, Stalin - fpw
http://flowerpotwall.wordpress.com/2013/05/26/twin-tyrants/

======
alivingspirit
How is Stalin more evil than Hitler if Hitler committed calculated genocide?
They were both evil but the conclusion that Stalin is more evil because he had
selfish motivations seems biased and arbitrary.

